

CLOCKER – CREATING A DOCKER CLOUD WITH APACHE BROOKLYN - msolujic
http://www.cloudsoftcorp.com/blog/2014/06/clocker-creating-a-docker-cloud-with-apache-brooklyn/

======
grkvlt
Author here. This project uses jclouds to provision VMs in a cloud, installs
Docker on them and then deploys an application across those VMs in Docker
containers. There's a more detailed post on my blog as well:

\-
[http://abstractvisitorpattern.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/clocker...](http://abstractvisitorpattern.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/clocker-
implementing-docker-cloud-with.html)

